# Free Book Finds: January 2012 (no self promotion, please)



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Post your free* book finds here.

Click here for the December 2011 thread.

This thread is for members to post your Free book finds, no self-promotion please. And please do not link through other sites: use KindleBoards affiliate links (link-maker above) or generic Amazon links. 

If you have a book of your own to promote, you may start a thread all your own in the Book Bazaar to promote your book, to post news and to talk to your fans! Of course, you may also list the book in your Avatar and signature. Thanks!

Tip: typing in the title in addition to including the cover helps when doing searches!

We generally try to keep this thread on topic with book posts only, off-topic posts will be "pruned"! This helps members who use the "new post" indicator or who have subscribed to the thread. Thanks for your cooperation!

Ann & Betsy
Book Bazaar Moderators

**buyer beware: though books are free when posted here, prices on Amazon can change without warning so be sure to look before you click!
**international members: these books are free in the US, but may not be free in your country. Again, be sure to look before you click*


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Copied from the Dec 2011 thread:



Seamonkey said:


> This sounds interesting.. maybe I should wait for the January thread, but I might forget by tomorrow ..
> 
> 
> 
> The tale of a little clockwork man and his search for the Maker and the cruel joke


----------



## I love books (Aug 12, 2011)

*Ryan's Return * by Barbara Freethy is free today January 1st, 2012. A good read.


----------



## With1l (May 6, 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B006CUXBTY/ref=docs-os-doi_0 Julie Cohen Getting Away With It

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004CVKFNA/ref=docs-os-doi_0 Assault with a Deadly Glue Gun (An Anastasia Pollack Crafting Mystery) by Lois Winston

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B006R82G1U/ref=docs-os-doi_0 Special Delivery (A Romantic Comedy) by Traci Hohenstein


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Got resolutions?

 

And a bunch of the books in this series (52 Brilliant Ideas) are free right now - link to the list sorted by price:
http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=ntt_athr_dp_sr_1?_encoding=UTF8&search-alias=digital-text&field-author=Infinite%20Ideas#/ref=sr_st?qid=1325436998&rh=n%3A133140011%2Cp_27%3AInfinite+Ideas&sort=price


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## djgross (May 24, 2011)

I bought this entertaining novella for 99 cents in early December. Winning the Wallflower is now free (at least for today, January 1st)


----------



## With1l (May 6, 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/PAPARAZZI-Romance-Humour-Mischief-ebook/dp/B005LY2IQO/ref=pd_zg_rss_tf_kinc_156279011_8 OOPS! I'M THE PAPARAZZI (Romance, Humour & Mischief) De-ann Black


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

John Pearson's _Learn Me Good _just became free today. snap it up, it's a great read if you're a teacher or if you ever went to school ....


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

Geoffrey said:


> John Pearson's _Learn Me Good _just became free today. snap it up, it's a great read if you're a teacher or if you ever went to school ....


Oooh - glad you posted this. It's been on my want-to-read list for quite a while.


----------



## pwppwp (Jun 1, 2011)

Excellent book!!! I highly recommend, especially to fans of Dan Brown.










http://www.amazon.com/Slow-Boat-To-Purgatory-ebook/dp/B005CX3ZU2/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1325699503&sr=1-1


----------



## LisaW. (Jun 1, 2009)




----------



## Lisa Lim (Mar 16, 2011)

I read this a while back and it's now free. It was a winner of a Red Adept Award: #1 in Horror for 2010.


----------



## docnoir (Jan 21, 2011)

Free for a limited time: Allan Guthrie's HILDA'S BIG DAY OUT http://amzn.to/xqTkNp

Also, THREE ON A LIGHT by Victor Gischler http://amzn.to/ycgm3c, free until Monday, I think.


----------



## NightwishFan (Jan 7, 2012)

The Firm by Dougie Brimson is available free! I've read it and it is a very good crime/hooligan novel.

Amazon.co.uk: http://tinyurl.com/6u66chb

Amazon.com: http://tinyurl.com/6rjlcu5


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

*I'm Saying Yes*, by our very own global mod Leslie (writing as E.N. Holland), is free this weekend. It's a lovely male/male romance set in the mid/late-70s that's more about the deep and sweet relationship between the two men than the sex. Highly recommended whether you've read anything in the 'gay genre' or not!


----------



## Boston (Nov 7, 2008)




----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

These links go to another book by the same author. NOT free in US now (free in UK)The Firm also not free in US at this time.

The Firm by Dougie Brimson is available free! I've read it and it is a very good crime/hooligan novel.

Amazon.co.uk: http://tinyurl.com/6u66chb

Amazon.com: http://tinyurl.com/6rjlcu5

[/quote] Monday, I think.
[/quote]

The links are for The Crew and it IS free in UK.


----------



## Angelina Cabo (Jan 25, 2011)

I nearly missed it (and, full disclosure, he is my friend so he could have said... DORK) but Peter Michael Rosenberg's new thriller IMPLICATED is free this weekend (well, for the rest of today now!!). I read it before it was published and I didn't see the reversals coming and the deaths are shocking, not in a gruesome way, but in a "Wow, I never saw that coming" way!


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

20 Retirement Decisions You Need to Make Right Now, by Ray LeVitre. Free as I post this. Of course, all of us are too young to need to worry about such things!


----------



## AprilTara (Dec 30, 2011)

This one is currently free:  The Secret Holocaust Diaries


----------



## Nebula7 (Apr 21, 2011)

Temporarily free.


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

Here are some of today's higher-rated freebies:



Bob Mayer
writing as
Robert Doherty​ 
A Deadly Encounter
(The Gianni Legacy)​ 

 
by
Joyce Magnin​ 
by
Joyce Magnin​


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Don't Know Much About Mythology, by Kenneth C. Davis

Free at this posting, but verify the price as always!


----------



## RobertK (Aug 2, 2010)




----------



## Mel Comley (Oct 13, 2010)

Just spotted a thriller based on true events that's free today! The Nation's Daughter.

http://www.amazon.com/The-Nations-Daughter-ebook/dp/B005FFTLB4/ref=sr_1_5?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1326194512&sr=1-5


----------



## aphraeldanae (Jul 5, 2011)

Happy (belated) New Year everyone!


----------



## AprilTara (Dec 30, 2011)

Free today and tomorrow only (Jan 11th and 12th)
 
The Ninth District - A Thriller


----------



## Rai Aren (Apr 26, 2009)

*** Jan.14th: THIS ONE IS NO LONGER FREE, it's now $0.99 ***

Here is a free short story:



It's a very good read & a must-have for lovers of hard-boiled detective fiction!

Happy reading always!

~Rai


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

I just ran across this freebie: (ETA: now Prime Only, not free!)


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

Seamonkey said:


> I just ran across this freebie:


This one is .99 now. It's free for Prime members to borrow.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Folks,

on any given day, there are a ton of free books being given away somewhere....this thread is only going to be a service to our members if you actually provide links to the source of the free books...

@Rebecca Burke--that's a good source if they have a changing list; if you could edit your post to include a link that would be great.

@With1|, an author's blog promotion (even though it's not connected to you) that requires our members to "search Amazon" isn't quite what we're looking for here...  a link to the author's book page on Amazon would be more useful, thanks.

Betsy


----------



## aphraeldanae (Jul 5, 2011)




----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

With1l said:


> It is absolutely no different to someone posting a title or saying to go to another site for a long list of books.
> 
> The links aren't even available yet because they are not free yet. Hence the dates listed!


The links should always be provided to the site if not the book, as I said to both you and the poster before you.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Just a reminder folks. . . . the price of admission to this thread is a link to at least one free book. . .as Betsy has reminded everyone, the goal here isn't to send people to other sites but to alert members to freeness without having to go elsewhere.  Some posts have been deleted.


----------



## Angelina Cabo (Jan 25, 2011)

Another one from Peter Michael Rosenberg this weekend. I read this over a decade ago when it won the Betty Trask award in the UK and now it's been re-released as an indie ebook by the author (well, I guess?) (previously published by Simon and Schuster - ha ha, is no-one safe from the indie revolution!!).

It's a bittersweet romance in the vein of "One Day" - but with a bit of a darker edge to it.


----------



## Tabatha (Oct 4, 2009)

Angelina Cabo said:


> Another one from Peter Michael Rosenberg this weekend. I read this over a decade ago when it won the Betty Trask award in the UK and now it's been re-released as an indie ebook by the author (well, I guess?) (previously published by Simon and Schuster - ha ha, is no-one safe from the indie revolution!!).
> 
> It's a bittersweet romance in the vein of "One Day" - but with a bit of a darker edge to it.


Not FREE $3.99


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

So. . . .another quick reminder 

Free to borrow for Prime members is not FREE for the purposes of this thread.

Thanks.


----------



## AlisonDeLuca (Apr 23, 2011)

I just have to add that I read Land of Nod, and it was incredible. I really could not stop reading. And it is free today!

http://www.amazon.com/Land-Nod-Artifact-Gary-Hoover/dp/0615533353/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1326549668&sr=1-1


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

AlisonDeLuca said:


> I just have to add that I read Land of Nod, and it was incredible. I really could not stop reading. And it is free today!
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Land-Nod-Artifact-Gary-Hoover/dp/0615533353/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1326549668&sr=1-1


The link you provided was for the paperback version, which is not free.

The Kindle version of Land of Nod, The Artifact is free today:


----------



## Rai Aren (Apr 26, 2009)

This one is free right now. I've read it, it's an excellent hard-boiled detective novel - a very entertaining read:



I copied the description from the Amazon page:

*Product Description*

First Feature is a bitingly wry detective whodunit featuring ex-LAPD's not so celebrated detective Anthony Carrick as he juggles mafia lords, drug addled neophytes, nymphomaniacs, gay counterculture, vegan hippies and tinsel town's dark side in a quest to uncover a homicide in the midst of his own personal turmoil.

Like Sam Spade, Philip Marlowe and other hard boiled detectives before him, Anthony Carrick uses his guts, charm and humor to solve murders and deal with the other sordid details of people's lives.

Why was one of Hollywood's premier producers bludgeoned to death with his own Oscar? Amongst a dozen suspicious culprits, can Anthony solve this murder and keep Hollywood's seediness out of the tabloids before LAPD Homicide solves it for him.

Employed by one of the biggest movie production companies in Hollywood, Anthony is working against time. Tinsel Town's image must stay pure. But can he solve the murder before the tabloids publish the immoral truth of Hollywood's darker side? Find out in First Feature. The first of the Anthony Carrick mysteries.

Cheers!

Rai


----------



## Lisa Lim (Mar 16, 2011)

Here's another freebie (not sure for how long). It's a chick lit by Jenny Gardiner. I haven't read this one yet, but I've read Jenny's other books and enjoyed them.


----------



## With1l (May 6, 2011)

FYI Starting at midnight PST, HOLLYWOOD ENDING by Lucie Simone will be free on Kindle for one day only! http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0053DT87U

Gemma Halliday:
"For anyone who has been missing Free Book Monday&#8230; I'm kicking off 2012 with FREE BOOK MONTH!

This month I'll be giving away the entire Hollywood Headlines series for FREE on Amazon Kindle, starting with book #1 Hollywood Scandals. Here's the schedule:

Free NOW-Jan 17th: Hollywood Scandals (go download it now!)
... ... Free Jan 17th-Jan 26th: Hollywood Secrets
Free Jan 27th-Feb 5th: Hollywood Confessions

Please feel free to post this on your own Facebook pages, blog about it, or Tweet your hearts out. The more people who get a chance to grab these books free, the better! Just go to Amazon.com and search for the current free book's title, download, and enjoy for FREE!"

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=sr_nr_p_n_feature_browse-b_mrr_2?rh=n%3A283155%2Cp_27%3AGemma+Halliday%2Cp_n_feature_browse-bin%3A618073011&bbn=283155&sort=relevancerank&ie=UTF8&qid=1326664378&rnid=618072011


----------



## CandyTX (Apr 13, 2009)

This one looks good and is free until Tuesday according to the author.

Candlewood Lake
Penny C. Sansevieri
(Coming of age romance)


----------



## With1l (May 6, 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/The-Thin-Pink-Line-ebook/dp/B0050ZORM2/ref=pd_zg_rss_tf_kstore_156279011_10 Thin Pink Line by Lauren Baratz-Logsted

http://www.amazon.com/Stilettos-No-More-ebook/dp/B004D9FW0W/ref=pd_zg_rss_tf_kstore_156279011_8 Stilettos No More by Diana Estill


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

Weight Watchers Points Plus Breakfast and Smoothies Recipes Cookbook (Weight Watchers Points Plus Recipe Collection)

no longer free


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

sebat said:


> Weight Watchers Points Plus Breakfast and Smoothies Recipes Cookbook (Weight Watchers Points Plus Recipe Collection)


This is currently 2.99.....free for Prime readers.


----------



## Sunset (Nov 10, 2010)




----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

KindleGirl said:


> This is currently 2.99.....free for Prime readers.


Sorry, it was free when I posted it. You've got to catch them quick now!


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Sonant by A. Sparrow - a really terrific read.



Try anything by this author.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

KindleGirl said:


> This is currently 2.99.....free for Prime readers.


This one I did buy when it was posted as free and it was definitely free per my order info on Amazon.

I am not a Prime member.

I posted a free book last week and the next day it was free only to Prime I was chastized a bit, but I can tell you the cookbook WAS free the day it was posted.

Yes if the person posting it and/or a moderator notices that the situation has changed, the original post could be modified, but that can be said about any book that is free and then it is not free.. that's why there is a warning at the top of the thread to always check the price before clicking on "buy".


----------



## thestoryteller (Dec 27, 2009)

It was free for Prime Members, at least it was when I looked at it. 

Perhaps this should be noted when the post is made. It would avoid any confusion.

Thank you for posting!


----------



## docnoir (Jan 21, 2011)

For the next few days, the Emerson LaSalle short story "Harry Truman vs. The Aliens" is free for Kindle. If you like your pulp old-fashioned and winking, this one's for you.

http://amzn.to/yvrBT9

*note: while I did have a hand in writing a screenplay about the "life" of Emerson LaSalle, I have nothing to do with the writing or selling of this story. I just helped the author do the final layout for Kindle. But this is not self-promo, I promise.


----------



## Cindy Borgne (Mar 21, 2011)

Free today "Hermes the Olympian" Great book, especially for Greek mythology buffs.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Hermes-Olympian-Trismegistus-Trilogy-ebook/dp/B006L34HEA/

Long before words could be written, the stories of the brave Olympians were songs sung and poems told at special gatherings and on feast days.

The best of these tales always seemed to include the deeds of our faithful messenger Hermes but somehow he never seemed to get the glory or the credit for it, even when he saved the day.

This is a tale of toil, tragedy and temptation, love with a triangular twist. It is filled with a freak show of mutated monsters, glorious gadgets and awesome artifacts.

This is our chance to see for ourselves how Hermes was the real hero of the Olympians. Let him mesmerise you with his music, charm you with his caduceus, and carry you invisibly with him as he flies against the odds in his epic struggle against the evil Hades.

Can Hermes find a way to save the tree of life? You had better hope he can. Your afterlife depends on it!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

thestoryteller said:


> It was free for Prime Members, at least it was when I looked at it.
> 
> Perhaps this should be noted when the post is made. It would avoid any confusion.
> 
> Thank you for posting!


If a book is Free for Prime members only, that doesn't count for the purposes of this thread, as those are "borrows" not purchases. So, a book may go free for purchase, sometimes for a very short time period, and may then revert to being a free borrow for Prime members.

Sorry for any confusion.

Betsy


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Historical Romance


Historical Romance


Historical Romance


Historical Romance short story


Historical Romance


Romance/Fantasy


----------



## cheriereich (Feb 12, 2011)

Michelle Davidson Argyle's TRUE COLORS is currently available for free on Amazon. It's a short story literary fiction collection. http://www.amazon.com/Colors-Other-Short-Stories-ebook/dp/B006CWRDIC/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&qid=1326899116&sr=8-6

Also, HOUSE OF DIAMONDS by Karen Jones Gowen is currently free too. http://www.amazon.com/House-of-Diamonds-ebook/dp/B0063HKBI0/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1326899203&sr=1-1


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

Cindy Borgne said:


> Free today "Hermes the Olympian" Great book, especially for Greek mythology buffs.
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Hermes-Olympian-Trismegistus-Trilogy-ebook/dp/B006L34HEA/
> 
> ...


Here's the US link for this book. The above link is the UK link...


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

Betsy, just saying that the cookbook someone posted WAS free to ALL when it was posted and when I bought it, then it was changed to free for Prime members by the next day.  Same thing happened with a book I posted last week.  Unless we are mind readers we cannot know that the free to all book will have a status change to free to Prime members.  That tells me that I should post any free book for fear of being labelled as posting a not free book.   

Of course I wouldn't want to post a book free to Prime members only.


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

To explain for anyone unfamiliar with how many of the ebooks become free...

Most of these ebooks are available free for only one day at a time (although there are some that are free longer). So you may see it listed here as free for everyone one day, but the next day it will be back to full price.

Many of these free ebooks are offered by indie authors and small publishers who are part of Amazon's KDP Select program. KDP Select ebooks are free to borrow through the Kindle Owners' Lending Library, one of the perks of Amazon Prime membership. Prime members are allowed to borrow one of these ebooks per calendar month.

Authors in KDP Select are allowed to offer their book for free to _everyone_ for 5 out of 90 days. Once the book is no longer free to all, it will still be available for free borrowing to Amazon Prime members through the Kindle Owners' Lending Library. So if you see that an ebook that's posted in this thread is not free for everyone, that's probably why. You were a day (or more) late in trying to obtain the book.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

Thanks for that explanation, DreamWeaver!  I just hate for people to post a free book and then have it be assumed that they mistakenly posted one free for prime borrowing.  I've sure learned to check here often and still there are times I miss a good freebie (of those that interest me, of course).


----------



## With1l (May 6, 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/Always-Wedding-Planner-Creation-ebook/dp/B0061QGM7M/ref=pd_zg_rss_tf_kstore_157028011_3  Always the Wedding Planner, Never the Bride (Emma Rae Creation) Sandra D. Bricker


----------



## With1l (May 6, 2011)

'A Previous Engagement' by Stephanie Haddad via @amazonkindle http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006VYZLVC/ref=cm_sw_r_tw_ask_s784D.17TG4G7


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

For everyone:

Almost any book that is posted here, KDP or not, (as explained in the initial post) may be free one day and not free the next.  It's why we ask (in the first post each month) that people double check before they click "Buy" for a particular book.

Sorry for any confusion.  Don't be afraid to post a free one--it's just the way it goes.  If someone posts that the book is no longer free, it is not an accusation (or should not be), it is information.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Reminder: the price of admittance to this thread is a link to at least one free book.  Lots of people check here regularly for deals and are disappointed if it's just random discussion. . . .some posts have been removed!

Here's one from me: 

A classic!


----------



## thestoryteller (Dec 27, 2009)

This may have been posted before but let's give it another go.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Free today! http://EreaderIQ.com/free shows over 700 books FREE TODAY. they may not be tomorrow, check and see!


----------



## libbyfh (Feb 11, 2010)

I second Mel Comley's TIME TO HEAL. I"m not normally a romance reader, but I'll go where Mel leads. I wasn't disappointed! And when it's free, it's even better.


----------



## liafairchild (Apr 2, 2011)

I just picked up this one: Food To Die Smiling For


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Some historical romance freebies


----------



## VictorGischler (May 1, 2010)

Just a heads up for people who like twisted noir crime novels. Anthony Neil Smith's PSYCHOSOMATIC is FREE today for your kindle.

http://www.amazon.com/Psychosomatic-ebook/dp/B004HW7K6O/ref=pd_sim_kstore_8


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

plus another 300 free today according to http://www.EreaderIQ.com


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

Just a few of today's freebies:


----------



## gajones76 (Jan 22, 2012)

2012 Feng Shui & Chinese Astrology

I've bought every edition of this book for the last few years, so was delighted to find it's currently being given away free. I'd highly recommend it to anyone with an interest in these things...


----------



## With1l (May 6, 2011)

Free #chicklit all this week! http://www.amazon.com/Seven-Exes-Eight-Many-ebook/dp/B003T0H8ZI


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Donna Grant - Highland Mist
Historical/Paranormal Romance


Romance


----------



## kaotickitten (Jan 9, 2011)

Romance:
 
Medical Mystery:
 
YA:

Religous Fiction:


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

Deep Rough -
A Thriller in Augusta​ 
Wrecker​ 
Sweet Tea
and Secrets​ 
Beyond the summit:
An Everest adventure
and Romance​ 
Secrets to Die For​


----------



## Lisa Lim (Mar 16, 2011)

Heather Wardell is one of my fave chick lit writers. This is a good one:


----------



## arshield (Nov 17, 2008)

Some preorders
science fiction short stories


Thriller


----------



## Howmann (Jan 17, 2012)

Found this on fiction section, just downloaded it


----------



## djgross (May 24, 2011)

Two books I picked up for free today (Tuesday January 24th):



I picked up Dawson's _The Bad Luck Wedding Dress_ when it was free and enjoyed it. Dawson is now writing contemporary romances (the Eternity Springs series) under the name Emily March.



Very short, lots of visuals.


----------



## kaotickitten (Jan 9, 2011)

Just a few from today:

  
and many more here:
http://www.ereaderiq.com/free/


----------



## jillmarie94 (Nov 16, 2011)

Chicken Recipes to Die For
B006VOOW3A


----------



## kaotickitten (Jan 9, 2011)

Here's a few for today.


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

Here are a few of today's freebies:


----------



## BarbraAnnino (Jan 27, 2011)

Here's a freebie:

http://www.amazon.com/Somebody-Tell-Tillie-Witch-ebook/dp/B004XTS58I/ref=pd_sim_kstore_6?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

I read it and loved it! A cross between fantasy, paranormal and mystery. A fun read!

BLURB:
A little magic can go a long way -- to really screwing up a girl's life!

Mara is having the worst month of her life. At least, that's what her cards tell her and they've never been wrong. She's evicted from her apartment, loses her job and is banned from Beverly Hills. So when the tarot cards predict her imminent demise, she uses a little magic to make her world right.

Suddenly, an aunt she's never met dies, leaving Mara as her sole heir. But when Mara moves into her inherited home, she discovers Aunt Tillie never moved out. She's still one pissed-off old lady, even post-mortem, and she blames Mara's magical meddling for her death.

When Mara accidentally releases a demon and awakens the spirit of the most powerful witch in history, Tillie's ready to kill her -- literally. It's the only way she can think of to save the girl from herself.

The witch and the demon, however, have other plans for Mara's body!


----------



## Angelina Cabo (Jan 25, 2011)

Peter Michael Rosenberg is giving away yet another well-written novel from his backlist (he previously had a trad publishing deal with Simon and Schuster, so he's definitely worth a look). This one's part-literary fiction, part chilling thriller. I read all his stuff in hardback so I'm really pleased to see them on Kindle now - way too much effort to hold a big, haevy book


----------



## r0b0d0c (Feb 16, 2009)

Angelina Cabo said:


> Peter Michael Rosenberg is giving away yet another well-written novel from his backlist (he previously had a trad publishing deal with Simon and Schuster, so he's definitely worth a look). This one's part-literary fiction, part chilling thriller. I read all his stuff in hardback so I'm really pleased to see them on Kindle now - way too much effort to hold a big, haevy book


Was this "free" earlier? At present it's "read for free" ("borrow") but costs $2.99 to buy.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

That has been happening a lot lately.. one day free and then it flips to free to borrow for Prime.  So, as usual, we have to be alert.


----------



## dollcrazy (Jan 12, 2009)

r0b0d0c said:


> Was this "free" earlier? At present it's "read for free" ("borrow") but costs $2.99 to buy.


This one is free again.


----------



## Cindy Borgne (Mar 21, 2011)

This book is free today. Normally $3.99!










In a world where parasites create new human races, Elei leads a peaceful life -- until a mysterious attack on his boss sends him fleeing with a bullet in his side. Pursued for a secret he does not possess and with the fleet at his heels, he has but one thought: to stay alive. His pursuers aren't inclined to sit down and talk, although that's not the end of Elei's troubles. The two powerful parasites inhabiting his body, at a balance until now, choose this moment to bring him down, leaving Elei with no choice but to trust in people he hardly knows. It won't be long before he realizes he must find out this deadly secret - a secret that might change the fate of his world and everything he has ever known - or die trying.

http://www.amazon.com/Rex-Rising-Eleis-Chronicles-ebook/dp/B005GZPOQE/

This is a great read.


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

These are free today:


----------



## Tabatha (Oct 4, 2009)

For those who like the Goosberry Patch cookbooks:

http://www.amazon.com/Friends-Cookbook-Vickies-Favorite-ebook/dp/B006VE7WE6/ref=sr_1_cc_1?s=aps&ie=UTF8&qid=1327950483&sr=1-1-catcorr

Link maker not working today.

http://www.amazon.com/Quick-Family-Dinners-Cookbook-ebook/dp/B00512QG14/ref=sr_1_3?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1327951844&sr=1-3

http://www.amazon.com/Circle-Friends-Cookbook-Recipes-ebook/dp/B00607KMA0/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1327952204&sr=1-1


----------



## CrystalMarcos (Dec 27, 2011)

Not sure for how long but it is free today! YA Novel
Heavenly [Kindle Edition]
Jennifer Lauren
http://www.amazon.com/Heavenly-ebook/dp/B003WEAJ8E/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1327969879&sr=8-2


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)




----------



## jumbojohnny (Dec 25, 2011)

More for the images than the tale, either a 1st or at least early edition of Goody Two Shoes at Project Gutenberg, the images are fantastic. In fact, rather than just give the link for that, take a gander at the whole section on kids illustrated books.

http://www.gutenberg.org/wiki/Children%27s_Picture_Books_%28Bookshelf%29


----------



## CrystalMarcos (Dec 27, 2011)

Free! Not sure for how long.
Cruel Justice (DI Lorne Simpkins (Book one)) [Kindle Edition]
http://www.amazon.com/Cruel-Justice-Lorne-Simpkins-ebook/dp/B005QOY4FM/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1328066858&sr=8-5


----------

